# Help i need this transfer asap



## Jodiwill1 (Jan 11, 2013)

*All good thanks for the help.*

Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## wonderchic (Aug 29, 2012)

I think the easystonetemplates.com guy has something like it on his store.... If not he can make you your own version I bet! Worked for me!!


----------



## hot fix motif (Jun 5, 2011)

It's a simple designs . I think everyone ,who make custom designs, can do it .


----------



## hot fix motif (Jun 5, 2011)

Jodiwill1 said:


> I can make simple custom designs but....
> I've been trying for hours on winpcsign. I can't get it to look crisp. That's why I need help.


Maybe you should find someone to covert it to vector .AI .CDR or .EPS for you . Then you can cut the template and have the transfer done by yourself


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Here is my slightly modified version...

Kevin


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

In stock today.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Also, a copyrighted design.


----------



## brndagayle (Oct 29, 2009)

proworlded said:


> Also, a copyrighted design.



How exactly is that a copyrighted design? A football isn't a copyright design -- the word football isn't and the word Mom isn't. Okay, I guess you can say the font may be copyrighted. So then you'd have to check to make sure whoever created the design first - if you could ever determine that information -- had permission or a license from the font designer to use that font in a commercial use.

I've seen the same type designs on many websites -- how are you to determine who was first with the design? Plus there's always the "build a better mouse trap" concept.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

who ever first designed that transfer owns it...and it is a copyright issue for sure...BUT if you think you have enough $$ to duplicate it...be my guest..personally I would not risk my business for doing a one off of this...but to each his own..


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

charles95405 said:


> who ever first designed that transfer owns it...and it is a copyright issue for sure...BUT if you think you have enough $$ to duplicate it...be my guest..personally I would not risk my business for doing a one off of this...but to each his own..


I think where the question comes in and I'm no lawyer is what is really copyright?... 

For example the word Mom is a basic True Type Font... In the Pro World layout Mom is ss6 and ss10 where in the version I did I elected to go all ss10...

In the football part of the design... The Proworld version stripes left and right are slightly curved where the one I had done the stripes are not curved....

So it's not a stone for stone "copy".... But the overall layout is similar...

All the time in design we use reference images or photos... Sometimes I wonder there too if we use a reference image without permission to create a rhinestone version is it a copyright violation for creating a derivative work....

There was a famous case not so long ago....

Barack Obama "Hope" poster - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

A painter used a photo to create a poster... He later settled out of court for not getting permission of the owner of the photograph... Who knew?... 

It's all very confusing as it's not all black and white what is and is not a violation...

I would of never guessed creating a painting from a photograph could be a copyright violation... 

Kevin


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

To be sure consult with an attorney.....what you see here as far as legal opinions is worth just what you pay...nothing...most of us just post an opinion...me included


----------

